# Hallo from Denmark



## Mads Trem (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello
My name is Mads Trem. I live in a small town called Jelling in Denmark. I have had bees for nearly four years and currently has four hives.
I am not an expert in English but with the help of google translator and a good dictionary, it would probably be possible to monitor this forum.


----------



## MeriB (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome! I love the face that beeks all over the world post here!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello Mads, This is a great site, you can look back for years on 1 topic.

Good luck


----------



## mrloba (Nov 8, 2009)

velkommen til 

mvh

michael


----------



## bradley39482 (May 26, 2010)

hello Mads
my ancestors were from Denmark, hope one day to visit their, and sweden, welcome to the site, this is the best place to get info on anything for bee's.
how was your year over there?
:applause:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

mrloba said:


> velkommen til
> 
> mvh
> 
> michael


Ah, you beat me to it Michael. Yes, velkommen. To both of you.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Mads, we all speak BEE around here. Bee, the language of BUZZ!


----------



## Mads Trem (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello again
Thanks to everyone who has taken the time to say welcome to me. It is incredibly friendly and nice.

Our year has been generally good. I myself have gained about 80 kg (160 lbs) from each hive. This I can not be unhappy with.

On rewrite
Mads Trem


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

From what floral source? Or sources? Which flowering plants?


----------



## Mads Trem (Aug 18, 2010)

I live in an area of forest and marsh. There are many wild plants, willow scrub and uncultivated areas. In addition to maize fields and some grain fields, there are no cultivated plants.
However, I have in and around my apiary planted beeplants such as snowberry, raspberry, and a few fruit trees.

Mads


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

Mads,

A late welcome to BeeSource. I just decided to do a "Denmark" search on beesource and found you.

I live in Colorado in the middle of the U.S and also have four colonies of bees after one dead-out this winter. I am impresed with your honey production since I average only about 40 pounds of mountain wildflower honey per hive. I use wooden Langstroth hives.

My wife of 45 years is from Lemvig, DK along the west coast. This past summer while traveling around Denmark to visit many of my inlaws I was able to meet and visit with beekeepers in both Lemvig and Sonderborg. All the hives I saw were styrofoam Langstroth type hives. Is that what you use?

Have a good beekeeping year and perhaps some summer I'll have a chance to meet and visit with you in Denmark.

Best Regards,
Steve


----------

